# Can't access internet on liveDVD

## phoenixfire

I've decided to reinstall Gentoo since i let my last one got a bit messy. This time around i've gone the liveDVD path so i can read the handbook and install Gentoo locally without having to ssh. The problem is i can't access the internet to read the handbook. My nic is receiving an IP but both web browsers and ping tests won't let me reach external IPs. Any help would be appreciated.

I apologise for this post, i'm still half asleep.

Cheers, phoenixfire

----------

## audiodef

Well, you can install Gentoo with sysresccd, too. I always use that and I always have a working connection after running net-setup. Did you run net-setup?

----------

## phoenixfire

Yeah i tried both net-setup and ppoe-setup and neither of them worked.  There is not problem at all with my fedora and windows 7 internet so it must be the dvd.

----------

## phoenixfire

I've managed to fix it.  Not sure what the problem was but playing around with pppoe-setup a bit did the trick.  Maybe it had something to do with firewall settings?  Thanks for your help anyway audiodef.

----------

## audiodef

As long as it works, right?   :Cool: 

----------

## phoenixfire

It seems the problem isn't over just yet.  I can acess the internet through ping tests and through the console browser links (using it to write this) but the graphical web browsers seem to only work 10% of the time.  I've manged to read a fair bit of the handbook using opera but then it stoped working.  about 30 minuets later i tryed again using the already open opera window and it worked, but only for one page then it went back to not working.  Any tips?  I can still do this without but i'd prefer not to use links.

Also i appologise for spelling, i'm shocking without my trusty spell check.

----------

## phoenixfire

Hrmm ok, things are getting stranger.  After re-running net-setup the graphical browsers started working again.  I went ahead with the installation and have just finished editing my make.conf.  After finishing this i clicked to the next page of the handbook and the same problem started again.  Now that i've chrooted to my new environment the net-setup util is no longer avalable, links works fine but the graphical browsers are not working.  Is it possable that something is resetting?  /ect/conf.d/net is left blank for dhcp and /etc/resolve.conf contains my ISPs primary and seccondary DNS servers.  Have i done something wrong here or is the system just messing with me?

Thanks in advance.  Again i appologise for spelling.

----------

## audiodef

 *phoenixfire wrote:*   

> links works fine but the graphical browsers are not working. 
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  Your connection either works or it doesn't. Something must be wrong with your graphical browser. 

 *phoenixfire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Have i done something wrong here or is the system just messing with me?
> 
> 

 

I say it's messing with you.   :Razz: 

Seriously, if you're connected at all and one programs gets through and the other does not, you need to fix the one that's not working. If you can ping, you're connected - period. 

Are you by any chance behind a proxy or firewall? That could be a problem, too.

----------

## phoenixfire

That's what i though too but the liveDVD comes with a variety of browsers and all of them seem to have the same problem.  Also i'm not behind any proxie or firewall (apart from the hardware one in the modem).  Nothing was changed in the browser settings between when they did work or when they didn't.  Perhaps the dvd didn't burn correctly or my dvd is having problems.  unfortunately i'm not home right now but when i'm back i'll emerge livecdtools (i think that's it anyway) and try net-setup again and let you know what happens.  I'm hopeful this is just a liveDVD problem and everything will run fine when the install is finished.  Still it would be nice to know what's causing this.

----------

## phoenixfire

More interesting information:  I opened a new terminal that wasn't chrooted to the new system and it too couldn't ping anything.  The chroot could however.  After running net-setup again the liveDVD ing started working again, but the graphical browsers did not.  I've been chrooted for a while now and still no errors.  I would emerge kde and try forefox to see if it works but i'd rather finish the installation first.  I'm assuming there is some problem with the dvd.  For now i'm just going to give up on a graphical browser for the install.  I'll let you know if the problem persists after a reboot to the new system.  Until then, i'll assume the dvd is messing with me for it's own amusement.

----------

## audiodef

It wouldn't be the first time there's been a problem with an install CD/DVD. I think you're right to finish the installation and I'm guessing this problem will go away once you boot into your installation.

----------

## krinn

 *phoenixfire wrote:*   

> I opened a new terminal that wasn't chrooted to the new system and it too couldn't ping anything.  The chroot could however.

 

cat /etc/resolv.conf

(empty)

ping google.com

(doesn't work)

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

cat /etc/resolv.conf 

(nameserver=blahblah)

ping google.com

(working!)

no magical thing there.

----------

